# Micro-mantids :)



## Isis (Feb 9, 2007)

These are some cute little fellows new to my breeding stock ^^ The Oxypilus is especially super-cute  It is about 3mm long but a fearsome beast against fruit flies  

L2 Oxypilus distinctus







L1 Pseudoharpax virescens






L2 Ceratomantis saussurii






Enjoy and stay tuned form more of these beauties when they grow up a bit


----------



## robo mantis (Feb 9, 2007)

cool i like how they look


----------



## sk8erkho (Feb 10, 2007)

Faaaar out!! Very detailed cool pics!! What camera are you using?

Khori


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 27, 2007)

> Faaaar out!! Very detailed cool pics!! What camera are you using?Khori


A few months late, but it looks like Konica Minolta DiMAGE Z3.


----------



## Jenn (Mar 31, 2007)

Tiny and cute as anything! great pictures.


----------



## stevesm (Mar 31, 2007)

I love the triangular eyes


----------



## yen_saw (Apr 1, 2007)

Very nice pic Isis. Hope my Oxypilus distinctus and Pseudoharpax virescens oothecae hatch out soon, they look really tiny from the pic but your macro shots are excellent!


----------

